# Replacement glass for lemo 2?



## stevie g (27/5/15)

or a stainless steel option so it can't break?.


----------



## Derick (27/5/15)

Last time we asked, they did not make them yet, but with our next order we will ask again - apparently they are out though.

Also, according to this reddit post 
https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...ered_your_lemo_2_and_cant_find_a_replacement/

You can also use the Atlantis 1 glass

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

